# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Ηλεκτρική Κουζίνα > [Pitsos] Κουμπιά πατητά φούρνου Pitsos.

## kted

Πώς αφαιρούνται τα κουμπιά αυτά για αλλαγή; Απλά τραβώντας τα δυνατά προς τα έξω, ή με κάποιο άλλο τρόπο; Δε θέλω να σπάσω τίποτε....

Στάλθηκε από το VTR-L09 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## tipos

Ναι, απλά τα τραβάς.

----------

kted (29-01-19)

----------

